# Hello from North Texas!



## sailordom (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been lurking for a couple of months and decided it was just time to join in the conversations!

I'm in my early 30s and getting back into makeup after a long time of not wearing much more than primer, foundation, powder and lip gloss. But my addiction to Sephora finally led me to Urban Decay shadows and I fell in love with color again. (And discovered why eye makeup used to just melt off before -- no primer!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I'm new to MAC! And wondering how I ever missed this (used Lancome for years before discovering Sephora after I moved to Texas). But apparently MAC only had one counter (at a mall no one ever went to) in the state I'm originally from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm building a collection, which is expensive, but fun.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Specktra has been so much help in deciding what not to get. And, well, things I would never have considered (hello, MSF!).

I'm sure my boyfriend now wishes he never bought me the two (fake) MAC lip glosses from a co-worker who allegedly bought stuff "wholesale" to sell for the holidays. (Something seemed fishy about the lack of shade names on the packaging. One Google search later, and I discovered Specktra and then wanted to try the "real thing.")

But he enables me by financing hauls every month or so, so I guess he doesn't mind too much.


----------



## Purple (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello! and Welcome to specktra!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sailordom* 

 
_I've been lurking for a couple of months and decided it was just time to join in the conversations!

I'm in my early 30s and getting back into makeup after a long time of not wearing much more than primer, foundation, powder and lip gloss. But my addiction to Sephora finally led me to Urban Decay shadows and I fell in love with color again. (And discovered why eye makeup used to just melt off before -- no primer!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm new to MAC! And wondering how I ever missed this (used Lancome for years before discovering Sephora after I moved to Texas). But apparently MAC only had one counter (at a mall no one ever went to) in the state I'm originally from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm building a collection, which is expensive, but fun.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Specktra has been so much help in deciding what not to get. And, well, things I would never have considered (hello, MSF!).

I'm sure my boyfriend now wishes he never bought me the two (fake) MAC lip glosses from a co-worker who allegedly bought stuff "wholesale" to sell for the holidays. (Something seemed fishy about the lack of shade names on the packaging. One Google search later, and I discovered Specktra and then wanted to try the "real thing.")

But he enables me by financing hauls every month or so, so I guess he doesn't mind too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah ha! Another fellow North Texan!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 4, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 4, 2010)

Love your avatar!


----------



## n_c (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## sailordom (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_





 Love your avatar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thanks! She's my adorable kitty.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

welcome to the forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your kitty is so cute!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard! More Texans in the house YAY!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 5, 2010)

Yay! Another Texan... my parents live in North Texas. That's sweet of your bf! Prepare to feed your addiction!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome!  Love your kitty!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!  Your kitty is adorable!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi sweetie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've read some of your posts...Sooo glad you're already posting!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your kitty is absolutely adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

